# 2-Look OLL vs 1-Look OLL Help



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, Ive been cubing for about a year, if not less, and I learned all the 1-Look OLL algorithms about a month ago.

Since then I have been trying to get faster at recognizing the cases, but I find that I am much faster with 2-Look OLL instead of 1-Look.

Aside from lots of practice (which I am doing), how can I get better used to the Full OLL so that it becomes faster then 2-Look?


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 12, 2009)

I had the same problem when I first learned all the OLLs. 
It's probably because you learned them too quickly. You should be able to fully recognize and execute the cases you know before moving on to learning new ones.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2009)

It took me 1.5 months to learn them all, I did one a day, and got it down in muscle memory. Its just the recognition which is the problem. I can execute them easily, but figuring out which one is which is hardest.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 12, 2009)

That just takes practice. After seeing each OLL case appear many times, your recognition will improve.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 12, 2009)

let me put is this way. I've used two took corners for roux for a while and then I switched to one look corners. The transition is hard but once I got it, I realized that 1 look is faster after practice. this is the same for OLL


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 12, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> It took me 1.5 months to learn them all, I did one a day, and got it down in muscle memory. Its just the recognition which is the problem. I can execute them easily, but figuring out which one is which is hardest.



It gets better over time.
Learning everything in one day is 
I've been trying to learn them for like 4 months.
I still have 6 left, perhaps I'll learn a today...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been doing them all for probably a year now, and it's still true that it's faster for me to do 2-look for some of the OLLs when solving with feet, or sometimes OH, or sometimes even with big cubes. If it's not in competition, a lot of times I still try to do them just to practice, but when they're important, sometimes I just break down and do the 2-look instead. Over time, I'm sure they will eventually all become fast and safe, but a year hasn't been enough for me yet.

Mostly I do get them right on a 3x3x3 now, though.


----------



## shelley (Jun 12, 2009)

Just force yourself to ignore the 2look recognition and look for the 1look OLL case. The more you practice the easier it gets.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 12, 2009)

The first thing to look for is the shape (which pieces are oriented). There are only one or two possible OLLs for each shape, so once you know the shape all you have to do is use whatever way you like to distinguish between the two possible cases (if there even are two). Typically I look at the corners, that is, at the rows of U stickers that the corners and edges make on F/R/B/L. For instance there are two cases with all corners and edges misoriented, and the difference is that if you look at two sides (say F and R) one of the OLLs always has one and three yellow stickers, whereas the other one can have two and three or one and two.

Anyway, yeah, if you think of it as a shape it will be easier to recognize. Once you're really familiar with the OLLs you can anticipate most of the shape during the end of F2L, which narrows it down and makes recognition a little faster.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 12, 2009)

If you're willing to practice hardcore at recognition, 1-Look will ultimately prevail over 2-look.
Like said earlier, you may have learned them to fast. Start going back through them again, and it won't be as hard because you know the algorithms, you just need to *know* the cases.
How about 2 a day, every other day? Just go over them again. After 4 or 6 cases, start back over and go through the same 4 or 6 again. And then move on to more. Make sure you work them in to memorization in small parts, not by taking in all of the algorithms one after another.


----------



## TheMatureOne (Jul 29, 2009)

I know what to do! Switch to the ZZ method which uses corners only OLL because the edges are automatically oriented in the first step.


----------



## Edmund (Jul 29, 2009)

I average 17 with 2-look oll and 15 on a good day and I am not planning on learning full OLL for this reason. My OLL is quick especially because I use partial edge control so never have to fix twice. Recognition is just annoying for me I mean CLL(2x2) was hard enough with recognition so I'm not learning longer algs yet.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I average 17 with 2-look oll and 15 on a good day and I am not planning on learning full OLL for this reason. My OLL is quick especially because *I use partial edge control so never have to fix twice*. Recognition is just annoying for me I mean CLL(2x2) was hard enough with recognition so I'm not learning longer algs yet.



What does "fix twice" mean?


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I average 17 with 2-look oll and 15 on a good day and I am not planning on learning full OLL for this reason. My OLL is quick especially because *I use partial edge control so never have to fix twice*. Recognition is just annoying for me I mean CLL(2x2) was hard enough with recognition so I'm not learning longer algs yet.
> ...




Means he orients the edges so he only has to do 1 look for the corners.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> Means he orients the edges so he only has to do 1 look for the corners.



During F2L? You can do that?!?


----------



## Edmund (Jul 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I average 17 with 2-look oll and 15 on a good day and I am not planning on learning full OLL for this reason. My OLL is quick especially because *I use partial edge control so never have to fix twice*. Recognition is just annoying for me I mean CLL(2x2) was hard enough with recognition so I'm not learning longer algs yet.
> ...


It means like I either have an L shape or Line but never a dot. I don't have a good alg for the dot but I for the line I use F R U R' U' F' and for an L I use F U R U' R' F'. But for the dot I would have to do 2 algs. So yep. When I insert my last F2L pair I fix 2 bad edges if there all bad. I'm working on VH


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 29, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > Means he orients the edges so he only has to do 1 look for the corners.
> ...



Yes, there are ways. I don't know much, but one way of doing this is if you see that no edges are oriented, you insert your last F2L pair using R' F R F'. That orients 2 edges. It's in one of badmephisto's F2L videos.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 29, 2009)

1-look is better, but it's not like 2-look is slow. I used 2-look on my PB. I would just stop caring about the times and force yourself to do the 1-look algs.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> It means like I either have an L shape or Line but never a dot. I don't have a good alg for the dot but I for the line I use F R U R' U' F' and for an L I use F U R U' R' F'. But for the dot I would have to do 2 algs. So yep. When I insert my last F2L pair I fix 2 bad edges if there all bad. I'm working on VH



Cool, and good luck with VH!


----------



## babyle (Jul 29, 2009)

I still have like 10 more to go for the olls, but I can recognize at least 43 of them very fast I have no trouble with it I guess. I learned the olls over like a span of like 4 months so far o.o, but to increase my recognition I would do this. So I have 3 3x3's so the cases that I have a hard time recognizing I would put the cases on each cube then walk away and then come back. I believe you have more cubes than 3 so do as much as you want, but I would not recommend more than like 5-7 at a time. This has worked pretty well for me, but I haven't tried it out a lot just like 10 cases or so


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

liljthedude said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > liljthedude said:
> ...


There are lots of ways to do this. Some methods actually orient the edges at the start (ZZ, EOLine), others orient them "halfway trough the F2L" (Petrus). But even with regular CFOP (Cross, F2L, Orient, Permute) there are at least these ways:
1) Intuitive edge control
2) VH (create pair, orient edges while inserting the pair)
3) ZBF2L (orient edges during the last pair with algs)


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 29, 2009)

What were your average times? You really shouldn't have gotten into OLL untill you were sub 10.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> What were your average times? You really shouldn't have gotten into OLL untill you were sub 10.


sub 10 for what?
Nobody is (officialy) sub 10 for 3x3x3 (yet). Are you trying to say that nobody should have gotten into OLL?


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 29, 2009)

Uhh...let's reword that, THE RANGE BETWEEN 20 seconds and ten seconds. Satisfied? Learning full OLL takes off only a second or two from making the top cross. Am I wrong?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> Uhh...let's reword that, THE RANGE BETWEEN 20 seconds and ten seconds. Satisfied? Learning full OLL takes off only a second or two from making the top cross. Am I wrong?


No, you are not wrong for more experienced cubers. The range between 10 and 20 seconds includes _slightly_ more cubers than the sub 10 range


----------



## PCwizCube (Jul 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I average 17 with 2-look oll and 15 on a good day and I am not planning on learning full OLL for this reason. My OLL is quick especially because I use partial edge control so *never* have to fix twice. Recognition is just annoying for me I mean CLL(2x2) was hard enough with recognition so I'm not learning longer algs yet.


Never? Really? I also use partial edge control, but there are rare times when I do get the dot. That's maybe like 1 every 50 solves, but it still happens.

I know 19 OLLs and I average ~16 seconds. How many do you know?


----------



## Edmund (Jul 29, 2009)

Me? I know like 13 OLLs. But Once I get sub-15 average of 12 I figured I'll learn full OLL. It just seems like alot so if I'm fast enough using VH without CLL then I won't care too much about OLL. Yes and never. Because I know the dot cases for VH and the otheres are intuitive until I learn VH.


----------

